# Quincy Market, Boston Mass, Circa 1910



## BStankman (Sep 14, 2020)

Wikipedia
*Quincy Market* is a historic market complex near Faneuil Hall in downtown Boston, Massachusetts. It was constructed in 1824–26 and named in honor of Mayor Josiah Quincy, who organized its construction without any tax or debt.  The market is a designated National Historic Landmark and Boston Landmark, significant as one of the largest market complexes built in the United States in the first half of the 19th century.


What we have here is the most overbuilt Tractor Supply / farmers market on the face of the earth.
Neo Classical architecture in the heart of a colonial city, complete with dome.






​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-08 23:48:10Reaction Score: 1


Would be nice to know what it was before it became a warehouse.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-09 08:38:49Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> Would be nice to know what it was before it became a warehouse.


Faneuil hall behind it was two stories in 1789




And three in 1830






The Old Boston state house has a door on the third floor.





Before it was a Tractor supply, it probably sold imported tea.
Boston harbor is definitely not consistent.
Early 19th century. Notice the typical colonial looking house on the right.


1838


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-09 18:55:59Reaction Score: 2


I think it has signs of the _Mud Flood_, and that door under the green overhang used to be a window. Just like those two doors under the red overhang used to be windows as well, but one level down.





_Faneuil Hall__ (aka Boston Market)_ inside


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-09-10 17:36:53Reaction Score: 2


Very similar to the ol' Washington Market here in Buffalo...




Sidenote on this market is... you will *never* find more than these 3 pictures of it. 1900, Buffalo had the highest population of millionaires per capita. 3 photos.


----------

